# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Fun Poetry Exercise

## mono

In my 'creative writing' poetry class today, my professor instructed this exercise, inspired by Kenneth Koch, that I found quite fun, and thought to share.
First get some paper, a clock, and a writing utensil, and perform the following steps. To encourage sharing your results, I will share mine, just out of curiosity, and, as some of you know, I do not post my own original poetry.

*Poem #1: Warming Up
Write a long string of lines without stopping, and begin each one of the sentences with "I wish . . ." You need not make sense or unify your statements. Time this step for 2 minutes.*

My examples:
I wish I could wish something witty,
like an Ambrose Bierce-like prose.
I wish in that ether of oceanic space, the gods
would at last share the virtue.
I wish the simplicity of architecture could somehow
transpass its alleged limits in yet another Renassaince.
I wish to sleep without the lucidity of a dream,
reflecting the blankness of a clear sky.

*Poem #2: Still Warming Up
Write another long string of lines without stopping, and this time begin each line with the word "Once . . ." Time this step for another 2 minutes.*

My examples:
Once a forest grew beyond the limits of nature's
man-made bounds as if directed by wind.
Once the moon darkened, blending with the bleak sky
that swallowed the stars like a gaping mouth eating pinholes.
Once I dreamt of paralysis.
Once the ground shook, but air remained still, and we shook,
breathing the calm wind.

*Poem #3: Now We're Getting Warmer
This time in your line string, begin each line with "Now . . ." for one minute.
When done, write another string for an additional minute, beginning with "I remember . . ." lines.*

My examples:
Now the clouds settle near the ground that fog the eyes
like smoke rising above burning forests.
Now the great below swallow light
where fascinating creatures lurk.
I remember when the air breathed easily,
or, rather, a great air breathed one in.
I remember drowning.
I remember climbing a tree that I thought reached the heavens,
like a natural Tower of Babel.

*Poem #4: Lying
Write a collection of statements, each of which is a lie. Write non-stop for 2 minutes.*

My examples:
I have never told a lie.
I was never afraid of water.
Tomorrow the sun will not rise, but will set.
Yesterday seems equivalent to years ago.
I like immodest people.
The ocean drops into space at the Mariana Trench.
Never has anyone written something influential.

*Poem #5: Words
List eight common concrete (tangible) nouns in one column, and eight corresponding, unrelated active, present-tense verbs in another column, then draw random lines, connecting one noun per every one verb.*

My example, lined together:
Iridescence lands.
Fuschia saddens.
Literature drowns.
Teacup sways.
Clouds wander.
River glows.
Waves drink.
Hands evolve.



So, how did you do?

----------


## atiguhya padma

I wish that words could clothe the world with mystery
I wish for blue skies, clean clouds and a nurturing sun
I wish that rivers ran through pristine woodland untouched by man
I wish that time was not linear for us
I wish for harmony in a world of competition
I wish that nationality did not entail jingoism
I wish this day would bring something better
I wish for understanding between the races, the sexes, between us.
I wish that we did not always protect our little corners with such bias
I wish that our love for family extended beyond those limited boundaries
I wish we could find a world to live in, together, with love

Once was never enough
Once I had a first thought, that which I can no longer recall
Once a child went to school, that child was me
Once I believed in a self 
Once the world of knowledge could be known in one mind
Once a story became a belief that changed us all, tarnished us.
Once we believed in ourselves, in our bodies, in our desires
Once is all it takes
Once more, once again, those who rise have really fallen
Once, and only once, do we live.

Now is the time for the telling of stories
Now we should reclaim our origins
Now the world will listen, will understand.
Now and then, I like to just wander through mind passageways
Now where was that line I was going to write?
Now dont give me that, you know in your heart what is true, what is false.
Now is the now that can never be found, that is always then or what will be.
Now I can stop writing.

I love everyone
The world loves me back manifold
The stars were made for my eyes
There is a God that cares for me and loves me, and listens to my troubles
I would give everything to bring peace into the world.
You are the most beautiful woman I have ever met
I love you.
The mountains outside my window are covered in snow
I would unclothe you like a mind unravelling thought
And create poetry with the subtle contours of your body
I have never felt like this before.
I know it is true.
It is the greatest truth I know

mountain passes
plant pain
sea-bed ranting
waterfall appeasement
breasts calling
cornfield tramlines sleazy meandering
meadowsweet scorn speech
campion flowers endowment

----------


## amuse

i wish i was happy all the time
i wish i had a cat
i wish i saw my brother more often
i wish i could read every book in the world
i wish i could major in history, nursing, math and have time to hang out with my friends and sleep
i wish i knew the mysteries of the universe
i wish i would lighten up
i wish life was like a never ending sun beam

once i was an orthopoedic surgeon
once i fell in love and never found my way out
once you surprised me
once we kissed
once the moons were blue
once fairy tales came true
once everyone was chivalrous
once i made you cry
once you made me laugh
once we were the best thing to happen to each other
once i had a very very long ivy
once my ivy talked to me in a dream
once my brain was perforated and i understood things i couldn't imagine now
once i fell in love with life and it took an interest in me too

now is the time
now is forever
now doesn't last
now stood still
now is pretty yet shaded
now would be a good time to begin
now it is time to stop

i remember mom smoking
i remember san quentin
i remember morris the cat
i remember playing hide-and-seek in the sierra nevadas
i remember camping
i remember the smell of breakfast and campfire smoke
i remember the best days of my life

i am always kind
i am fascinating
i have a long attention span
i am focused and never go off on tangents
i have beautiful penmanship
i am politically neutral
i rarely crave food
i am unselfish
i think of others first at all times
i don't like to collect sentimental stuff from people
i despise felines of all huge and tiny shapes and sizes
i don't want others to be happy
i could care less if you're my friend

keyboard forgives
hugs heal
pollution despises
memories corroborate
decisions forsake
plant gorges
spatulas fly
music enlightens

----------


## mono

Thank you for replying, AP and amuse. I found this a wonderful exercise to stimulate the imagination and allow the mind to flow, ideal for some poets. I hope you enjoyed it too.

----------


## subterranean

Here are mine:

I wish I were a bird
I wish I currently stood in the street of London
I wish I were born in the 60's
I wish all people were happy
I wish I could be with the man I love
I wish I never felt sad
I wish I were a rock star

Once I was an innocent kid
Once I felt in love so deeply
Once the earth was so green
Once an angel stood beside me
Once all people were babies
Once money never mattered to me
Once love was everything for me
Once I was myself
Once I loved myself

Now my love has flown away
Now the sky is so grey
Now the pigeons aint flying anymore
Now everything's blue and grey
Now we are parted
Now we are strangers
Now we are alone though we need each other
Now you hurt me and I hurt you
Now I know you no more

I never stole
I never loved him
I don't like sex that much
I never hate people
I never made my mother cried
I never distrust you
I never wish I were dead
I never bite my own tounge
I don't enjoy hurting people
I like my self
I'm proud of myself


money sucks
heart melts
body drinks
friend hugs
lover kisses
beauty slaps
mind holds
eye licks

----------


## Psyche

I wish the land my frame was not a reference.
I wish for unclear amounts of happiness.
I wish for bright strands of blooming flowers to creep swiftly up the sides of the castle I wish to reside in.
I wish I had more time and less ways to waste it.
I wish for a day with no colds, no stuffing up of noses, so that everyone could experience aroma.
I wish I lived in the Victorian Era and had a natural birthmark shaped like a tightly laced corset.

Once my hand tried to superimpose itself upon my face at an abnormally fast rate, I felt with the pads of my eyes and tasted with the palm of my nose.
Once my pharmacy refused to shower me with the globs of bright and dull that tend to ellicit unwanted and exciting changes within the cage of broken eggs.
Once a heart was asked to rate it's honesty on a scale where pounds add up to truth.
Once a fire in Santo domingo burned out without a living creature near to witness its death.
Once the word 'friend' did not have to include 'end'

Now I take sickness in with gulps instead of sips.
Now is fleeting compared to then, but then is forgotten when faced with now.
Now there is a destination for worry and a smile is confusing when laced with actual mirth.
Now is 10:31 AM in another time zone.

I remember a dog named 'Blue" who used to eat my crayons and out of her would come the most interesting color combinations.
I remember faces in a pool of water beside a huge rock that stood in front of a winding forest path.
I remember legs of silk, fishnets that did not serve to look like lines of rows of diamonds that obscure. 

I will feel great about leaving the house today.
I am never intentionally unkind.
I don't have any urges to spend too much money on sparlky, shining, colorful and aromatic things.
I am not impulsive, not compulsive.
I eat every day.
I work at starbucks and LOVE it.
I have no addictions.
I have proven beyond doubt that God looks like a hybrid between an apple and a rabbit.
My hair is short and blond.

fruit massages
bricks bleed
clocks argue
garden gnomes clarifiy
gauze searches
photographs ripen
hummingbirds gesticulates
volcano whispers

ETA: I can't spell.

----------


## subterranean

Why you don't like working in Starbucks?

(well i wouldn't like working in there either)

----------


## Jay

I wish it wasn't final
I wish for impossible things
I wish I wasn't such a fool
I wish I made more sense
I wish you were here
I wish for a fairy tale
I wish I was able to stop listening to baladic songs when feeling crap
I wish I were stronger
I wish things would make sense
I wish life had a meaning
I wish I didn't wish anymore

Once life seemed to have a meaning
Once was a very long time ago
Once I might stop thinking of song lyrics when trying to say anything
Once I wasn't able to understand what all the songs were about
Once things might work out better
Once I might have known what to do
Once was a very long time ago

Now I'm still listening to balads
Now I'm just trying to blow my ears with full blast music
Now I feel like running without knowing where or why
Now when I thought nothing can hurt me more
Now I found out it can
Now it did
Now I wish now wasn't real

I remember the smell of freshy cut grass
I remember walking in rain
I remember the first day as if it happened only yesterday
I remember most of the other first days
I remember pain
I remember running
I remember love

I'm not in love anymore
Everything's clear
I always know what's best
You are here
I believe in happy endings though I don't wish for them
I don't listen to balads anymore

Rain falls
Love hurts
Wind leaves
Words hide
Lightning sleeps
Fire soothes
Trees talk
Grass dies

----------


## Psyche

> Why you don't like working in Starbucks?
> 
> (well i wouldn't like working in there either)



I suspect that I wouldn't like working at Starbucks if in fact I did, however, I am safe since that statement was a lie.

----------


## Taliesin

I wish to get rid of headache
I wish to fly
I wish to find my true home again
I wish to sprout roots and leaves
I wish to breath with the same rythm as the land
I wish the spring to come 
I wish the summer to come
I wish the autumn to come
I wish the winter to come again
I wish this overandoverandover

Once the honey hummed in the meadow
Once the air was thick with heat on the moor
Once the heather bloomed
Once the warm fall brought the fall of the warm -coloured leaves
Once I read LoTR and was happy
Once the breezes blew and your hair mingled with leaves
Once there was no difference between the heaven and earth
Once there was a time that came again
Once nothing died finally

Now the time itself is dead
Now the rain weeps
Now the summer flocks have forever died in their home
Now there is blood
Now there is tasty blood
I remember waterfall
I remember fallling leaves
I remember when we played in the dark-deep fir.forest
I remember dirt and lots of mushrooms in your hair

It is time to sleep
There is a moon
It is made out of cheese
2+2 equals seven (mod 5)
Everyone are happy
Sky and earth are still united
Everyone remembers the old songs
Aga ükskord algab aega..
Truth is beautiful.

Moss threads
Fox shouts
Path remembers
Evening arises
Song sweeps
Clearing runs
Daughters of Murueit get high
Juniper sleeps
Berry laughs.

----------


## Dyrwen

I wish I could feel for you
I wish I could be less I-centric
I wish I would stop wishing for more
I wish I was able to be content
I wish I could sing
I wish I had enough of a life to not want another
I wish you were here all the time
I wish love at first sight was mutual
I wish I had more time

Once I thought I was different
Once the world seemed so innocent
Once upon a time I liked myself
Once the people I knew were loving
Once upon a time I was content in ignorance
Once the sights I had seen seemed so right
Once upon a midnight hour I could sleep soundly
Once the air seemed less thick
Once I thought this was it

Now fear overtakes my mind
Now kindness feels like a weakness
Now the world feels so out of time
Now the nothingness holds me closely in the shadows
Now I want nothing more than to enjoy your company
I remember when I was intelligent
I remember when I didn't talk to myself in anger
I remember how I used to like people
I remember what it was to feel happy

I hate learning new things
I never wanted to try to love you
I never thought suicide would end well
I dreamed of a world of dreamers
This planet is big enough for the both of us
These words mean more than hours could say
Two minutes is like an eternity when you're told

Sheets laugh
Trash beckons
Clock bleeds
Rabbit hates
Sky screams
Floor lusts
Hands haunt
Hips lick

----------


## mono

For those interested in the fun (since I still find this exercise helpful) . . . *bump!

----------


## Rachy

I wish the world would stop to think
I wish that nature would take priority
I wish to hear the stories from Ancient Greeks
I wish I had lived to see Ancient Worlds
I wish no one had worries or dreams being dashed
I wish music wasnt so commercial
I wish I could have met Papillon
I wish I could ask the wind its stories

Once I was so innocent of the worlds ways
Once I didnt appreciate love
Once I was so cynical
Once I was bullied and beaten down
Once I was weak
Once Peter Pan lived in me
Once I rode a bike
Once is no longer important its now next

Now the world thrives on success
Now I have suffered pain
Now books and acting are the most important to me
Now I look towards the future
I remember thinking that the only way to survive was success
I remember loving and then losing
I remember the happiest time of my life
I remember the fairies

Imagination is a waste of time
I have never read a book in my life
You dont need looks to survive in this cynical world
Love doesnt hurt
No one suffers
Media isnt influential
A human cant feel emotion on the smallest of things
Im not an individual

Flower Calling
Land Crying
Sand Flying
Sea Blowing
Grass Leaving
Fairy Swaying
Trees Screaming
Love Running

Hehe. Thats mine! Not very good, but thanks for doing that because its really helped me with a bit of writers block that I was having!

----------


## Koa

I wish there was a line to follow, a pattern
I wish there was time to stop and think about it
I wish I didnt need to stop
I wish I was still able to think
I wish I didnt make those mistakes
I wish I had lived it all without caring
I wish I had lived since the beginning
I wish I had learnt earlier

Once I thought I was able to love
Once I thought that was the way to follow
Once I didnt want to uniform, but at the same time wanted to be like them
Once youve tried, youll never stop
Once more, once more.
Once upon a time, there lived a witch
Once is less than twice
Once can mean uniqueness

Now it all seems so dry
Now the rain doesnt fall
Now the confusion will swallow up everything
Now were here, but what happens next?
Now I only know the screen in front of me
Now I think I can make it, but what if I dont?

I remember how weird was the new feeling
I remember every summer, and it was always the same
I remember things that dont seem to have truly happened to me
I remember a lot, but not enough
I remember, and it seems so long ago.

I am ready to get up and go and build my life
I can speak Japanese
My hair is so blonde
I have had many lovers
I am disciplined and tidy
I am very inspired at the moment.

Box sweeps 
CD flies 
Grass runs 
Fingers dance
Paper teaches 
Ink dies 
Water lies 
Tissue runs away

----------


## Pensive

I wish for the day I would ride a bicycle again and go on cycling here and there!
I wish the upcoming Harry Potter book would be something I would love to read!
I wish I would start flying like birds, moving here and there freely!
I wish sadness never over-comes me and I be happy all the time!
I wish that happiness would be like the happiness which arrives as a surprise in hard times
I wish all my wishes come true!

Once I could ride a bicycle and go to that limka spot and have fun
Once he was with me enjoying drinking limka 
Once we played cricket and I was always made a bowler
Once we flew kites and me? Mostly the kite-runner!
Once I caught five big kites and was happy
Once I thought there was no good world outside my country
Once I could easily judge without hesitation between right and wrong
Once I was a little child, looking at the big big world with astonishment

Now I can't ride the bicycle I loved to ride
Now I can't wear that frock I used to wear
Now I have too many responsibilities and this is what I hate
Now I have come to grips with a lot of things I couldn't have thought of
Now, like always, I am as curious as curious can be!

I remember how I laughed and mimicked teachers
I remember how I cried on little injuries
I remember how I teased those I shouldn't have
I remember how I hurt those I shouldn't have
I remember how much I felt bad for that
I remember how that behaviour of mine kept on 'eating' me for a lot of time 

I have never eaten an apple
I hate Mango! Cruel Mangoes!
I work part-time at a cafetaria
I have murdered Poirot from Agatha Christie's series
I am the writer of Lord of the Rings
I ask my mirror every night: "How do I look, mirror, dear mirror?"

Helga eats
Jason drinks
Hilda screams
Jeff dreams
Pippy wails
Pensive writes
Fire booms
Evil roams!

----------


## shelt10

:Smile:  Hi
I have a writing group that I moderate that is creative journaling to creative writing.
I wanted to post a poem but only got as far as reading the poems.
I have been journaling since I was a teenager.

Long, long time.
Rose

----------


## blp

> For those interested in the fun (since I still find this exercise helpful) . . . *bump!


Better yet, bung it in its rightful place in poetry games and contests, surely.

----------


## maria frencia

:Smile:  :Smile: hello.. I am so glad that I was able to see this site and eventually logged in as a member. this is so helpful to me especially now in my poetry class. this gives me fantastic and so exciting poetry exercises which i have adopted in my first year - ssc class last Friday and here are three of the best outputs i got. this would somehow encouraged them to develop more their writing skills and challenge others to do their best....

poem of Christy Andrea Petinglay :Smile: 
i wish to be a professional
i wish to be a top model
i wish to have my own house
i wish I could finish my studies
i wish to be in top 5 in this class
i wish to have a long and straight hair

once i hope to heal my mother's pains
once i sinned and alway be a sinner

now, i am already a grown up
now i learned how to appreciate life
now i know how to worship and praise God
now i am already a servant of God
now i learned how to appreciate God's gift

i remember i had a very curly hair
i remember my mother was crying
i remember i was climbing the guava tree and fell
i remember i had a good time during our field trip
i remember i was praising God

i never sinned 
i was a super star
i saw Jesus
Jesus cradles me last night
i know how to fly

rheamie sings
trees sways
leaves falls
ants crawls
branches breaks


poem of *Rheamie R. Fuyunan* :Blush: 
i wish i could be the one that you ever loved
i wish i could be a star in the night so i can see you every night
i wish i could be your light when you re in the darkest night
i wish i could be in your heart someday
i wish that you'll be mine but i think that it will not be true

once there are two people loving each other
once they dreamed to have a baby
once they looked into the sky and hoping their wishes become true
once the heaven answered their hopes so
once they have a baby and lived happily

now i promise that i will cherish you
now from this day i surrender my heart to you
now from this moment i am standing in front of you
now just wanna say you are mine and i will love you for the rest of my life

i remember the days we spent together
i remember the loving care you've given me
i remember those times that we laugh together
i remember those times we cry together
i remember how you raised me up when i was drowning in pain
i remember the day i said i love you
i remember also the day i love you too

i never think of you
i never loved you
i never cared for you
i never said thank you
i always laugh everyday
i always see you
everytime that you passed you talked to me
you never captured my heart
i never had a dream come true

book speaks
coconut jumps
human eats
kangaroo hops
fish swims
birds fly
volcanoes erupt
cats fight

poem of *arthur john chan* :Smile: 
i wish to be wished by someone who wants to wish
i wish to be with all your tender kiss
i wish that you'll be my one and only
i wish to the star and its shining light
i wish you'll remember that i loved you

once i live...
once i grew
once i knew
once i do
once i fight
once i deal
once i wrote
once i hear you and i hope you'll know that
once i hope that i could take my life
once i sing the worst merry song

now i live, live like no one can give
now i see, see those beautiful sights no one can see
now i hear, hear those words no one can hear
now i feel, feel those love no one can feel
now i speak, speak those words that no one can speak
now i taste, taste the sweet kiss that my mother gives

i remember those days of my life, life in darkness
i remember those days i saw you at the first time i never expected
i remember those days i love you, love that no one could bring

i started to cry when the world starts laughing
i started to joke but the world is crying
the lie is in me
the lie is in you
the lie is in us

love hurts
shoe shines
fire burns
ice frost
plane flight
water cleans
glue spins
color binds

----------


## hillwalker

These poems were very enjoyable to read - and quite touching. Rheamie in particular wrote some very moving lines I thought.

Well done to them all,

H

----------


## maria frencia

thanks for liking these poems...it feels great that there's someone who appreciates the works of my students  :Wink:

----------

